# Dakota Fanning als Lolita für Parfüm



## Mandalorianer (30 März 2011)

*Dakota Fanning als Lolita für Parfüm*
​

​
Als Luxus-Designer Marc Jacobs auf der Suche nach einem jungen Gesicht für sein neues Parfüm war, hat es ihm der unschuldig-süße Look von Dakota Fanning angetan. Sie ist Star der neuen Parfüm-Kampagne und soll den Duft „Oh Lola“ offenbar einer jugendlichen Zielgruppe schmackhaft machen. 
Verantwortlich fürs Shooting war der deutsche Fotograf Juergen Teller. Er und das Designer-Team inszenierten Dakota à la Lolita und lösten mit ihrer Machart nicht unbedingt einen Skandal, dafür eine kleine Debatte aus. 




Auf den ersten Blick wirken die Promo-Bilder, komplett in Rosa getaucht, harmlos. Das prüde Amerika regt sich allerdings über die „obszöne“ Geste der 17-Jährigen auf. Dakota posiert mit dem überdimensionalen Parfümflakon in ihrem Schoss. Für Sittenwächter zu viel des Guten. Marc Jacobs wird die kostenlose „Werbung“ freuen.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (30 März 2011)

solange der Flakon nicht brummt *räusper* :mussweg:


----------



## Punisher (30 März 2011)

Das ist Pornographie


----------



## Chamser81 (30 März 2011)

Wenn sie mit einem MG posiert hätte, würde es Amerika wohl nicht aufregen!


----------

